# Large(ish) solo community fish for 20 gallon?



## Cry Havoc (Sep 5, 2009)

Hey all,

I have a 20 gallon tank (24Lx12Wx16H) I'm about to start cycling and I want to start planning what will be in it in 2 months or so. One of my ideas is to have one large(ish) fish along with a small school of tetras or something like that. I'm thinking 4" would be the max size?

My question is: What kind of fish is there that doesn't grow too big for this size tank, doesn't mind going solo (or can fit with one friend in a tank this size) and wouldn't mind having some smaller fish around without eating them? Does such a creature exist?


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum!
The only fish that is coming to mind right now, is some type of gourami.


----------



## Cry Havoc (Sep 5, 2009)

Great, thanks!!!

Any other suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

id say maybe a silver dollar and some giant neons


----------



## nomel (Jul 20, 2009)

I say a silver dollar, too. Mine are growing pretty slow.

2 months for a cycle. WOW...little excessive in my eyes. Just add more ammonia if you want the bacteria colonies to get into place faster. Remember, bacteria grows nearly exponentially...just give it food and the system will balance.


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

use seachem cycle to cycle your tank.
it adds all the bacteria to your aquarium that you will need. No waiting!


----------



## NC Frank (Aug 24, 2009)

Cry Havoc said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I have a 20 gallon tank (24Lx12Wx16H) I'm about to start cycling and I want to start planning what will be in it in 2 months or so. One of my ideas is to have one large(ish) fish along with a small school of tetras or something like that. I'm thinking 4" would be the max size?
> 
> My question is: What kind of fish is there that doesn't grow too big for this size tank, doesn't mind going solo (or can fit with one friend in a tank this size) and wouldn't mind having some smaller fish around without eating them? Does such a creature exist?


I have a school of bloodfin tetras with my kribensis. Check out the Kribensis profile on the Tropical Fish Profiles section of this page - that is actually my kribensis in the picture (they get to be about 4 inches and should be fine as the only "big" fish in a 20 gallon. 

Let us know what you decide to get... and let us know what type of tetras you decide to go with. Knowing the tetra you decide on will greatly assist in determining a suitable tank mate.


----------

